# New to muzzleloaders?



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You should watch this video. It might spare you some bad times in the future.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I usually don't take advice from a guy named Dudley,but the video was good...On a side note,looks like if I go black powder,I am gonna get a knight...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

WOWthat was amazing  thanks for the post


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I shoot a savage that is made for smokeless powder, 52gr. 4227. I am always surprised by just how stupid some people are around gun powder and black powder is the worst. (not pyrodex)


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great video, and even with the savage that shoots smokeless powder, they only reccomend 2 or 3 different powders. you still cant just use any old smokeless powder. i use to own one of the savage guns myself. i just didnt like it that well. so instead of just shooting black powder through it i bought a t/c encore, and now shoot 777.
sherman


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Something like this seems like common sense things to NOT do, but you'd be surprised how many people would do something like this and not think anything of it. 

Outstanding post! 
Bowhunter57


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Something like this seems like common sense things to NOT do, but you'd be surprised how many people would do something like this and not think anything of it.
> 
> Outstanding post!
> Bowhunter57


just like shooting a gun up in the air. you just always have that 10% that just dont engauge brain.
sherman


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> just like shooting a gun up in the air. you just always have that 10% that just dont engauge brain.
> sherman


sherman,
Odd that you should mention that...as it happened earlier this deer season. If I recall it properly, there was a guy that fired his ML to empty it. Shot it at an angle, in the late evening, out in a field....and hit an Amish girl in a buggy on a road about a mile away. The odds are in the millions, but the girl died.

The case is still under investigation. Very sad, preventable and irresponsible. 

Found it...here's the link:
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2011-12-20/amish-girl-accidentally-shot/52131964/1

Bowhunter57


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Bowhunter,I saw that story on the news when it happened..My first thought was one of hoping that guy gets many,many years in prison....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my optima held up pretty 

all joking aside, thats a good video on muzzloader safety.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

wow!!!! great video...... one thing i would have liked to seen out of this video was to mark your ramrod when everything is seated right. that way if you happen to double load anything in the heat of the moment, or fail to seat the bullet all of the way down you will recognize it right away.. jmho


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Chippewa said:


> wow!!!! great video...... one thing i would have liked to seen out of this video was to mark your ramrod when everything is seated right. that way if you happen to double load anything in the heat of the moment, or fail to seat the bullet all of the way down you will recognize it right away.. jmho


i did that one myself a few years ago, well many years ago. i had purchased the double barrel combo 12 ga shotgun and 50 cal. they shipped me the 12 ga and said they would send the 50 cal as soon as it was ready. so it was almost m/l season and i had already sold my old gun. i found out you could use the 12 ga. you just had to use a .690 round ball and 90 grs of blackpowder. so we was sighting the guns in. and my youngest son hsd a problem, so i laid my gun down and went over to help him. then i went back to my gun and loaded up 90 grs of powder and a .690 round ball. put the cap on, raised up and let her go. it knocked me back a couple of steps and kicked like a young mule. i knew as soon as i fired what i had done. i was very lucky, the second charge didnt fire, but the 90 grs of powder pushing 2 .690 round balls and another 90 grs of powder sure made it kick. the funny thing was i had 2 holes in the paper about 8 in apart,LOL. after that i started marking my ramrod and making sure it is on the line. hope this helps keep somebody safe.

i have been lucky to have been around so long. i have made many mistakes over the years. and have done alot of things that gave my friends something to laugh about. i have learned many things the hard way. and a couple of things i have learned is you never get to smart to learn. and i will always listen to others advice. and then see if it is something i want to do. like marking your ramrod at the top of your barrel with a full load. i was tlod to do that before i double loaded my gun but i didnt listen until i double loaded. good luck to you all and be safe.
sherman
sherman


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My dad had a problem with his muzzleloader this year. He was reloading after shooting at a deer and put the bullet in before the powder pellets. Had to go back to the truck and dismantle the gun. The instructions said to push the sabot through the back end of the barrel after removing the breech plug, but the sabot wouldn't go past the screws! To solve the problem, we pushed the bullet back to the middle of the gun, then loaded the powder pellets from the rear and screwed in the breech plug. We put the gun back together, pushed the bullet all the way down and pulled the trigger. It fired with no problems. Just wish the manual would be more clear on fixing the problem. It was obvious that the author of the manual had never tried what he was suggesting! 

Oh, and we both have our ramrods marked so we know where the bullet is supposed to be!


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

cva has a very good video step by step video on all the options.........


----------

